# Why are things so much cheaper in USA?



## ilikefish (Mar 10, 2008)

saw an air pump for sale here for 99 and online for 56


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

larger buyer base=lower profit margin per item, but higher overall profit


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

That's it in general. Up here in the People's Republic of Canada, you get to pay higher taxes, get paid less in real dollars for the same jobs, and keep less of what you got "paid", in after-tax money to live on.

The good thing is that Canada has been the land of out-sourced employment; We pay our income taxes instead of the employer paying health taxes. That makes the USA a more profitable place for companies, from a tax point of view, if they open canadian offices and pay us a few thousand less per year than they have to pay per head in the USA for their salary and health benefits. In the end, there are more dollars, as well as more people, floating around south of the border. In the hobbyist marketplace, one average US hobbyist probably has more dollars to throw around at his hobby. I bet if we went to Boston, or New York City, we'd be blown away by the aquarium stores that could exist in an area where 20 million people live within a 150 square mile area.

Personally I like Canada, and I don't mind paying more for everything. I think our society takes better care of people. And that matters more to me than how much my filter or air pump costs.  Plus there's always the cross-border shopping trip.

W


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

More likely than not, if you shop around online in Canada, you'll find better prices. Ask around the LFS, and you'll probably find better prices too


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Try jlaquatics
I find them quite good for dry goods


----------



## ilikefish (Mar 10, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> More likely than not, if you shop around online in Canada, you'll find better prices. Ask around the LFS, and you'll probably find better prices too


lol ask who at the LFS?


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> That's it in general. Up here in the People's Republic of Canada, you get to pay higher taxes, get paid less in real dollars for the same jobs, and keep less of what you got "paid", in after-tax money to live on.
> W


actually we pay less income taxes than Americans.. at least most of us. Only the rich pay less in income tax in the US.

If you lived in New York or Boston you would be paying more at LFSs at least for livestock. The selection is only so so as well. There are some really nice stores in those areas but most of have been run out of business by the big box stores like PetSmart and Petco


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

It varies state by state (taxes, and livestock price levels). I admit I don't know much about NY city. I am surprised that in a big city like that, that competition doesn't do better for them.

But last place I was, looking around in, (Tennessee), as a fer-instance, there are no state income taxes, and only federal income taxes. That affects all tax brackets. 

I am not aware of even one state where the total income taxes for someone who earns the equivalent of $40K and up, is higher in the USA. 

Another thing that makes me jealous as a fishy-hobbyist is the cheap Within-The-USA shipping rates. You can buy from anywhere in the US, by mail, without customs fees, and with very very low shipping. That's what would make something like Aquabid FUN if I lived in the USA. As it is, I can't be bothered to deal with borders, customs, and international shipping.

W


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> It varies state by state (taxes, and livestock price levels). I admit I don't know much about NY city. I am surprised that in a big city like that, that competition doesn't do better for them.
> 
> But last place I was, looking around in, (Tennessee), as a fer-instance, there are no state income taxes, and only federal income taxes. That affects all tax brackets.
> 
> ...


The shipping rate thing has always been a pain. The customs duty thing rarely is charged these days if buy less than $100. Technically it's $40 where they usually don't bother but lately it's been about $100.

One thing that also affects many US taxpayers is that there are many areas that have county and even city income tax levies as well.

Back on the orginal topic.... we have tenth the population that's spread out across a huge country. The state of California has the same population as our whole country!

We're lucky we aren't in Europe where they pay, in some cases, twice what we do for aquarium stuff!!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

now that's another economics lesson. They have the population density, but pay more. hmmmm


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Population density makes a big difference. Also, lack of competition is another thing, the only competition I ever saw in the Toronto fish hobby is BA vs IJ. And that only lasted what 1/2 year?
Online is a bit different though, it's a bit more competitive and that's why it's cheaper.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

Riceburner said:


> now that's another economics lesson. They have the population density, but pay more. hmmmm


much higher cost of living, except of course in some of the east European countries.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Competition is still hot in Scarborough and Vaughn. From Kennedy and Steeles, in the asian part of town there is a very vigorous competition going around the Pacific Mall.

On Kennedy, Big Als, and Finatics are still competitors. Finatics survives because Mike is a one-man shop and he sells superior quality locally bred Africans, and a growing variety of stuff. Big Als is a bit of a walmart of course, and I am not convinced that any single-location or mom-and-pop could ever stand toe to toe with this corporate entity. Nevertheless, their prices are so low that most of the mom and pops complain they can't make any money on the tanks, dry goods and equipment. Hagen, fer instance, requires such a huge volume of purchasing power, that nobody else can get close to the wholesale prices that Big Als pays. And that is another rule of economics; The walmartification of north american retail. Go big, or go bust.

W


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

why doesn't any of you ever talk about Aquatic Kingdom, I think they are doing a good job nailing down BA on the west end ;-D


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

You think? Last time I was at AK (checked it out cuz I heard it was improving), the store was empty except for employees. The main tanks were disgusting, and the coral tanks were dirty and full of bubble algae. We went in, looked around, and left. None of the employees even said hi. I prefer to shop at independent stores but I won't support that!

Carmen



vaporize said:


> why doesn't any of you ever talk about Aquatic Kingdom, I think they are doing a good job nailing down BA on the west end ;-D


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

carmenh said:


> You think? Last time I was at AK (checked it out cuz I heard it was improving), the store was empty except for employees. The main tanks were disgusting, and the coral tanks were dirty and full of bubble algae. We went in, looked around, and left. None of the employees even said hi. I prefer to shop at independent stores but I won't support that!
> 
> Carmen


The first time I went, they had a stingray in one of those tanks in the centre, it was trying to jump out of the water for air. The employees didn't do anything about it.

They usually have some nice plants though.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> On Kennedy, Big Als, and Finatics are still competitors.


On the note of Kennedy road, a bit south of Mike's is NAFB. NAFB totally led the saltwater livestock in terms of competition for quite a little while until recently this year - they are probably the reason why you see BA Scar saltwater prices (corals in particular) dropped a bit more; their competitor caught up thou.

As for aquatic kingdom, they've been around for 2 years I think, so should gain a good foot hold. Again I am only talking about the business landscape (not their practice). They are always very stocked unlike IJ (that was like 60% empty).

This is a very cut throat industry overall I think.


----------



## ilikefish (Mar 10, 2008)

where are allthese stores u guys are talking about?


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

NAFB is run by a very nice guy also, and it's a long time family business in the scarboro bluffs area.

W


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

I sell 95% of everything any store does here for way cheaper!! but you all have to remember if you are buying online that they have no employee's and a way way smaller overhead!!! no store front meaning no $1000-$10000 a month operation costs. most of all the supplies also come into the US and then shipped to canada!! so there is broker fees, shipping etc!! canada is such a small market compared to the US!! we are around 2-3% of the aquarium market! 

I am cheaper then some US online companies for a good amount of products!! shop around !! but I normally beat any reasonable price anywhere if I can possibly do it!!


thanks

john


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Welcome to the GTAA forums, SG, didn't know you were on here! 

W


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Customs, border agents, and Big Als not having a Canadian Distribution warehouse.



So we pay customs (aka what people with no college think our items are worth)



It's why MOPS.ca is important!


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Big Als does have a canadian warehouse. Who told you otherwise?
You can see it as you drive up the 400.

W


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> Big Als does have a canadian warehouse. Who told you otherwise?
> You can see it as you drive up the 400.
> 
> W


BA only does its high-volume sales from Canada. We can't get the great deals on the aquarium stands. IE: the price goes up $30 when it crosses the border. I know some things are Canadian-shipped and can be quite fast.


----------

